# New AFX site



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.afxracing.com/


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Kool, I just oerdered myself a Tshirt and stickers. Thanks for the link


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Now that's an honor!!!*

Congratulations to you, Yankee3!!! That must be an honor and a half to have your track's pictures on the AFX site!! Nice site Wahoo!!! You don't want to know how tempting your track variety is. If only I hadn't made the huge investment on my old T Jet L&J track.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Congratulations to you, Yankee3!!! That must be an honor and a half to have your track's pictures on the AFX site!! Nice site Wahoo!!! You don't want to know how tempting your track variety is. If only I hadn't made the huge investment on my old T Jet L&J track.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks UJ! Steve came out last November and spent all day shooting pics for the Intro Loop for the new AFX website. It was a blast! Steve's a great guy and you can thank him for the new Mega G chassis and the detailing on the new line of cars (the clears). He really wants to close the gap between HO and 1/43 scale styling. I really think they did a great job on the Champ cars. Check out the site. It has a lot on interesting history.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes indeed, major tip of the hat and pat on the back for yankee_3b. You created a wonderful backdrop for RaceMasters to showcase their new products. Totally awesome on so many levels.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What a great site!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I thought the track looked familiar.Congrats to you Yank!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

WAY cool!:thumbsup:

WOW...that site looks much better than the old one....


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Fantastic site! Great work all around. I gots to get me one of them there AFX banners!!


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*The Way We See It . . .*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Congratulations to you, Yankee3!!! That must be an honor and a half to have your track's pictures on the AFX site!! Nice site Wahoo!!! You don't want to know how tempting your track variety is. If only I hadn't made the huge investment on my old T Jet L&J track.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Couldn't agree more about Tom's track - spectacular. It's an honor for us to have it on our site

As for T Jets, hey! They're all "HO", right. If you're having fun it's a good thing (to paraphrase Devo).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

you've set the bar quite high. thanks for giving us all inspiration. i'm going to start my new track next fall definiately use your pix as guidance on getting a great look. do you do your own photos?? cause that really helps in giving your track images their wonderful realism. mj


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys! It is an honor to have those pics on the AFX site. The pics in my gallery are mine and I wish I could take credit for those pictures on the website, but the credit has to go to Steve at RaceMasters. He does great work!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes indeed Yankee as I stated before you have a beautiful track.:thumbsup:
Have you considered weathering any of your buildings to give it that extra oooOmph! I just think it would be even more realistic in it's already jaw dropping appearance.
The photos in your gallery and at the A/FX site are fantastic!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycoarm said:


> Yes indeed Yankee as I stated before you have a beautiful track.:thumbsup:
> Have you considered weathering any of your buildings to give it that extra oooOmph! I just think it would be even more realistic in it's already jaw dropping appearance.
> The photos in your gallery and at the A/FX site are fantastic!


Thanks for the compliments and the tip. Your right it definitely would give it a more realistic look, but since I'm trying to sell it I'll probably wait till the next track. I've seen some train layouts that are weathered and they look great. By the way, your track design is one of the nicest I've ever seen...a nice mix of long straights and well designed turns. I bet it's a blast to run your track.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

yankee_3b said:


> but the credit has to go to Steve at RaceMasters. He does great work!


by any chance could you find out what camera and lens he used? i would appreciate it muchly. mj


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*hey yankee3b*

How do we get that track to Conecticut in one piece? (203) 804-2455 Bob Beers


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You call me and rent a truck.. Will work for slotcars!!!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

mr_aurora said:


> How do we get that track to Conecticut in one piece? (203) 804-2455 Bob Beers


I researched shipping it to a guy in CT when I had it listed on Ebay and it would have cost him $4,500-$5,000 to have it shipped. It would have to be crated to protect the landscaping. I still think the best way to transport it would be to fly to Vegas, rent a U-Haul and drive it back. It's time consuming, but probably the cheapest. The base can be unbolted from the deck so it could be laid flat in the truck. As long as it would be protected from anything falling on it and secured so it wouldn't slide around it should be fine. I wish there was a better way. Look at it this way, a lucky night in Vegas just might make it worth the trip and pay for it all to-boot! I'd take slotcarman up on his offer too!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

A 2500 mile slot car roadtrip  Wow.

Certainly something you would remember for the rest of your life!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Yankee 3 - That Kastelburg raceway is incredibly inspiring. I have torn up half of my track and all of the landscaping. I got rid of the "city" section of my track and replaced it with more road course. My original benchwork did not have enough room for track borders on the inside of turns and along the straightaways. Butting the landscaping up against the track would then screw up the track, so I had to fix that too. I had painted all of my track borders black, but I showed the TM your track photos and we agreed to keep the cork natural.
Thanks again for the inspiration. It reminds of how much I wanted a track like the "Scottsboro 500" growing up. By the way, I too thing that TycoArm's track is a fantastic layout. Lots of track but a natural flow to it that doesn't make it look crowded.
Jim


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have torn up half of my track and all of the landscaping. I got rid of the "city" section of my track and replaced it with more road course. Thanks again for the inspiration. 

Jim, Thanks for the compliments. Your layout is awesome! I never would have been able to figure out how to match up all that track. Your city section is very cool too. I've always wanted to do a track throughout the city streets and I'm thinking about doing Monaco for my next track, but a cityscape takes up a lot of room to do it properly and I'm limited. I hate you guys with all that room... just kidding! Do you have more pictures? I'd like to see them. Good luck with your track. Post more pics.
Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yankee, you just dang near gave me a heart attack!!!  I didn't realize it was a quote right away and thought you "lost it"!!! Whew!!! ::lol:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yankee, you just dang near gave me a heart attack!!!  I didn't realize it was a quote right away and thought you "lost it"!!! Whew!!! ::lol:


Don't worry, I'd drive it to Upstate New York before I'd do that!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes its a much better site than the old one. Congrats on the track shots on the site. SWEET track!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> by any chance could you find out what camera and lens he used? i would appreciate it muchly. mj


MJ, The camera was a Nikon D80 with a 18-135 Nikkor lens. He used several remote flash attachements with a back drop and the camera was linked directly to a laptop for immediate viewing. It was a really nice set up...very professional.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Professional?*



yankee_3b said:


> MJ, The camera was a Nikon D80 with a 18-135 Nikkor lens. He used several remote flash attachements with a back drop and the camera was linked directly to a laptop for immediate viewing. It was a really nice set up...very professional.


The professional equipment makes up for the lack of a professional behind the camera.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

We all know that is false modesty Steve  

Good equipment will take one so far, but a good eye and knowledge of what the kit does helps too.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> We all know that is false modesty Steve
> 
> Good equipment will take one so far, but a good eye and knowledge of what the kit does helps too.


I agree with Montoya!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

yankee_3b said:


> Thanks for the compliments and the tip. Your right it definitely would give it a more realistic look, but since I'm trying to sell it I'll probably wait till the next track. I've seen some train layouts that are weathered and they look great. By the way, your track design is one of the nicest I've ever seen...a nice mix of long straights and well designed turns. I bet it's a blast to run your track.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


A blast indeed, My two boys and I will get a few hours in now and then. I just wish I had the room when they were younger, they had a lot of friends at the house back then and it would of been nice to itroduce their friends into the hobby.



T-jetjim said:


> Yankee 3 - That Kastelburg raceway is incredibly inspiring. I have torn up half of my track and all of the landscaping. I got rid of the "city" section of my track and replaced it with more road course. My original benchwork did not have enough room for track borders on the inside of turns and along the straightaways. Butting the landscaping up against the track would then screw up the track, so I had to fix that too. I had painted all of my track borders black, but I showed the TM your track photos and we agreed to keep the cork natural.
> Thanks again for the inspiration. It reminds of how much I wanted a track like the "Scottsboro 500" growing up. By the way, I too think that TycoArm's track is a fantastic layout. Lots of track but a natural flow to it that doesn't make it look crowded.
> Jim


I tried to keep it fast but a challenge too, the Fast Trackers are a hoot but I really enjoy the Magna Tractions best. 
Can't wait to get started on the tear down and buildup of the new track.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

[QUOTEGood equipment will take one so far, but a good eye and knowledge of what the kit does helps too.[/QUOTE]

yes its what i call the jimi hendrix factor: if you give jimi a ten dollar guitar and me (or any other reg guy) a ten thousand dollar guitar...... well you know what happens......... nice photo work. you just wanted to hear it twice! lol mj


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Wahoo Steve Rules!*

And the new web site is pretty spiffy, too!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

The new web site does look awesome. Very modern and appealing. Great job, Steve :thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*Huh????*



Tycoarm said:


> Can't wait to get started on the tear down and buildup of the new track.


I'm rubbing my eyes trying to make sure they aren't deceiving me. You have a great track Tyco!! Say it ain't so


----------

